# Check & Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi guys, if you have a AMD/nVidia GPU you can read the ASIC quality from GPUZ, open GPUZ, click the green icon on top left corner of the window, click Read ASIC quality, post it here with a screenshot of your GPUZ if possible, I need to do some research.

GPU-Z:
*i.imgur.com/upk33z1.png

ASIC:
*i.imgur.com/9nZJldJ.jpg

FYI ASIC quality means nothing in real life apart from LN2 OC, but might give us an indication how much refining/binning AMD/nVidia is doing, and which partner gets the better chips.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is mine.
ASIC Quality : 74% 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13587&d=1392387136
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13588&d=1392387148


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's mine :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13590&d=1392389387
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13589&d=1392389375


----------



## CA50 (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is mine

*imageshack.com/a/img541/7134/ewxv.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 14, 2014)

here is mine, but what does it means?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13592&d=1392396555
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13593&d=1392396565


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't read on my HD 6950. Not supported.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 15, 2014)

Not supported for my 6770 too


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*

First my Y500:-



*i59.tinypic.com/2dj8cg8.png


@OP ASIC quality is the quality of silicon used to manufacture your GPU.

The higher the ASIC quality, the greater OC possible on air. The lower the ASIC quality, the greater OC possible on liquid coolants. It signifies voltage leakage in the GPU, the higher, the less voltage leakage.

- - - Updated - - -

Inspiron 15:- Not supported on AMD Radeon HD 8850M


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*

*i.imgur.com/ggx6yn0.png

*i.imgur.com/xHipTWS.png

Lenovo Y500, 1x750m, US import.

PS: Press alt+PrntScr to take the screenshot of the active window only.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> *i.imgur.com/ggx6yn0.png
> 
> *i.imgur.com/xHipTWS.png
> 
> ...



I had 2 and I didn't want to separate them. So it's true...... Lenovo didn't cherry pick 750m cards and some exist with lower asic than some 650ms


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



seamon said:


> I had 2 and I didn't want to separate them. So it's true...... Lenovo didn't cherry pick 750m cards and some exist with lower asic than some 650ms



Mine idles at somewhere around 32c these days(Delhi NCR),
135C/202.5M - 0.8060v
1059C/1250M - 1.0810v


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Mine idles at somewhere around 32c these days(Delhi NCR),
> 135C/202.5M - 0.8060v
> 1059C/1250M - 1.0810v



I am interested in under load temps.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



seamon said:


> I am interested in under load temps.



*i.imgur.com/0QU1IiM.png

30min NFS:R at highest settings & 1080; 23-25ish fps throughout.
GPU load dips are when I alt-tabbed out of the game to monitor temps, for some reason msi afterburner OSD doesn't work with NFS:R x64, for me atleast.

--update--
I can do easy 1.2ghz on core with modded BIOS and no over-volting.
Modded vBios and Bios can be found by searching "svl y500 tech inferno" on Google.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 15, 2014)

Mine doesn't support either.



Spoiler



My GPU is HD 4600.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2014)

How do I see, there's no option for it ?
Mine is HD 7770, same as rijinpk1


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How do I see, there's no option for it ?
> Mine is HD 7770, same as rijinpk1



Click on the green icon (similar to a gpu) on the top left. You'll get the option there.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp;amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> *i.imgur.com/0QU1IiM.png
> 
> 30min NFS:R at highest settings & 1080; 23-25ish fps throughout.
> GPU load dips are when I alt-tabbed out of the game to monitor temps, for some reason msi afterburner OSD doesn't work with NFS:R x64, for me atleast.
> ...



Half an hour is usually not enough to reach the top temps. BTW nice temps, I reach those temps when I do Crysis 3 for 3 mins..........stays at mid 70s for first half hour and then constantly increases upto 80 and then stays there forever.

I think NFS Rivals should run at a little higher FPS, I easily get 24-28 on a SINGLE GT650M OC(core at just 20 Mhz more). 

As expected, the GT750M runs at a higher voltage, the 1.2Ghz should make the temps skyrocket.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Click on the green icon (similar to a gpu) on the top left. You'll get the option there.



how about yours?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp;amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



seamon said:


> how about yours?



I already tried, not supported; 6630M. Anyway my gpu is out of scope in today's world.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp;amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



dashing.sujay said:


> I already tried, not supported; 6630M. Anyway my gpu is out of scope in today's world.



I think GPUs that don't allow overclocking(I am looking at you AMD mobile series) have no use for ASIC quality so they don't support it.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp;amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*

Ok, so I played for an hour and here are the results:

NFS:R at max possible settings+1080 and 32bit version with gamepad and laptop on the table.
MSI afterburner OSD:
1058C/1249M constant.
GPU Load was mostly 99%
Avg FPS was more like 28-30 for most of the part and those dense woods saw more like 23ish with GPU load at 99%.
Temp. settled at 74c and was sometimes hopping to 73c when GPU load went south of 99 which happened mostly on highways and other low complexity scenes.
NVIDIA drivers are the latest BETA.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp;amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Ok, so I played for an hour and here are the results:
> 
> NFS:R at max possible settings+1080 and 32bit version with gamepad and laptop on the table.
> MSI afterburner OSD:
> ...



It's amazing the temps are so low. Are you using a notebook cooler? I bet NFS Rivals reaches 30 FPS extremely rarely and stays at mostly 28. Try increasing the clocks to 1.2Ghz, I bet you can max the game out then.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Check &amp;amp; Post Your GPU ASIC Quality!*

Enough OT; lets move to y500 thread.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 16, 2014)

zotac gtx 770


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 16, 2014)

^^ card?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 25, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2860/13395755695_0cccbcc820_o.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/13395887783_62233dd61d_o.jpg


----------

